# 95199 for Sublingual Immunotherapy



## LizLindsay (Mar 17, 2014)

Question on billing units. Is this code to be billed per dose patient receives? It is provided in multidose vials. Example: 4 vials = 12 weeks.


----------



## DrJ (Mar 31, 2014)

few, if any, ins companies knowingly pay for SLIT
before wasting time billing for SLIT, check to see if they pay for it at all.  Most have policy statements against it.  check their website and search.

good luck


----------

